# BDL - Brandrill Limited



## Dutchy3 (2 August 2006)

Position taken 

All indicators positive and heading in the right direction

SLIM PICKINGS at the moment for decent lower risk entries


----------



## Dutchy3 (3 September 2006)

Starting to look parabolic. $2.5M through last week


----------



## Royce (3 September 2006)

This company has been a great disappontment over the last 2-3 years  .....Price had dropped from $ 2.00 to a low of about 5 cents.

Approach with extreme caution....I think some of the same directors are still on board. 

Royce


----------



## Dutchy3 (15 October 2006)

Few weeks down the track and although volumes are daggy price pattern remains positive. I'd like to see 25 taken out comprehensively by this coming Friday, else holding


----------



## rusq (25 October 2006)

Hi, my first post.
Brandrill is also my first trade.  

I bought in on Monday @ 0.25 after what I believe to be careful consideration amongst other possible buys.

They have a new director on board, Westpac recently aquired some extra ownage, the business is showing good profits with a change in management direction(?), bought a few more rigs, running a solid trend, and appears to be a relatively safe first buy for a chap like myself.   

All looks good to me.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

Hi rusq, 

Looks pretty solid to me. Bit of resistance there at $0.25, but it's trending up long term. Nice.

All the best!


----------



## rusq (30 November 2006)

Bugga.
 :grenade: 

It just went down down down.  I pulled  my money with a 10%loss +"borkerage".  I see WBC are still buying more into them though.  I guess if I decide to get back in, then I wait for a substantial change of direction.  As it stands there are more sellers than buyers so I guess that shows lack of interest and pressure for a lower price, and moreso, lack of confidence in the Co.
Or maybe that's my lack of confidence...


----------



## windwalker (7 February 2007)

I am holding on this one


----------



## Techbuy (8 February 2007)

windwalker said:
			
		

> I am holding on this one




Easy to see why your holding, nice growth with a few corrections and when you research it it looks like a nice long term prospect. Have to go back and read its history to fully understsnd what happened to the company. Will they make the same mistakes? Hope not.


----------



## wideboythin (4 December 2007)

Havnt heard a peep from anyone about this stock for a long time. Anyone got an opinion. I like them.


----------



## eddyeagle (5 December 2007)

I can see on Bloomberg that Fat Prophets put a BUY on this stock two weeks ago. It is definitely in a nice uptrend. I think this could be a good investment in the current resources boom. Does anyone have any research on this stock?


----------



## joey calzone (10 April 2008)

*Brandrill (BDL)*

Brandrill...

can anyone tell me anyyyyything about BDL? Seems to be recovering after recent lows...

will we EVER see the activity circa 00/01

???


----------



## benwex (21 May 2008)

I have been watching this for a ltitle while now...

alot of insto buying in recent times and great volume today...

could be something happening here.

benwex


----------



## JTLP (21 May 2008)

Hey Benwex,

I have noticed that WBC have been chopping and changing their holdings for almost 6 months now. They once held around 12%, dumped it to 7% in 4 months and now seem to be lingering around 8. 

Do you know why? I don't really follow this stock!


----------



## stumpythefish (14 July 2008)

So is anyone following BDL anymore.

Last post here is in May, has everyone bailed?

My break even point on this is 25...


----------



## joey calzone (29 July 2008)

Still watching, still waiting for something to actually happen with this company.
13% jump on the 23rd... 

whatevs, i'm still red.


----------



## roofa (1 January 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> So is anyone following BDL anymore.
> 
> Last post here is in May, has everyone bailed?
> 
> My break even point on this is 25...




So did you get out in the black Stumpy?

I see that it hit above your break even.

I got in with a medium-long term view.


----------



## fairdinkum (10 January 2009)

this one went up pretty nice in the last couple of days.

couldn't find any recent announcemnets that explain why

does anybody have an idea what's going on?

looking forward to some enlightening thoughts on that!

cheers


----------



## roofa (10 January 2009)

fairdinkum said:


> this one went up pretty nice in the last couple of days.
> 
> couldn't find any recent announcemnets that explain why
> 
> ...






No Idea, I can only assume it has climbed up of the back of ore stocks which also did quite well across the board. I was wondering why it was so oversold to start with?


----------



## stumpythefish (10 March 2009)

Alot of Director buying the last week just under 4 cents...

Good to see they have some confidence in the stock. Have to admit its so cheap right now.


----------



## roofa (10 March 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> Alot of Director buying the last week just under 4 cents...
> 
> Good to see they have some confidence in the stock. Have to admit its so cheap right now.




Totally agree, I have been doing the same at under the 4 cent mark recently. Some directors are averaging down after buying at higher levels a few months ago, as I am.


----------



## stumpythefish (26 March 2009)

Alot of upward movement the last few weeks on this.

Anyone following it? Its almost doubled since last I looked.


----------



## roofa (27 March 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> Alot of upward movement the last few weeks on this.
> 
> Anyone following it? Its almost doubled since last I looked.




Every day Stumpy, I have an interest in this one.
They have been fairly quiet on the announcement front; I assume and hope they are just ticking over business as usual.


----------



## stumpythefish (7 April 2009)

Does anyone have any charts theyd like to post for this. Seems to be building alot of momentum now and am wondering if I should hold or sell or buy more!

Thoughts?


----------



## roofa (7 April 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> Seems to be building alot of momentum now and am wondering if I should hold or sell or buy more!
> 
> Thoughts?




Did you average down on this Stumpy since your 25cent break even point?
The volume and buyers have certainly lifted in the last hour.


----------



## stumpythefish (7 April 2009)

Yes, I bought in again a few weeks ago at 4 cents and am now at break even point Im happy to say. Which is why I was wondering whether to sell and break even or hold as it looks to be gainning lots of upwards momentum.


----------



## roofa (7 April 2009)

Glad to hear it, probably a fair few years off making it back to 25cents. (I’m going to hang in)
Human nature to want to get your money back so it would be tempting to dump now, but I just wonder why it is doing so well on a day like today with most down.
I would guess that if an announcement isn’t made to support this current upward trend that it may head back down a little.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## stumpythefish (3 August 2009)

This ones looking sweet again. Heaps of buying the last month and now the momentum looks to be heading north again.

Might have me a dip tomorrow.


----------



## mccollr (4 August 2009)

I agree and it looks that all mining stocks are comming back into favour. Japanese steel production up in the last month. A lot of companies now having to replace their inventories.


rod


----------



## stumpythefish (4 August 2009)

Looking even better today. This stock is due for a correction as its simply too under priced. Should be sitting in mid teens like other similar companies. This has been pused too far down and looks to return


----------



## Pimping (4 August 2009)

Stumpy, its all well and good to say that it should be in the mid teens, but what i would like, as others on here, is your reasoning behind this....care to parlay???


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> Looking even better today. This stock is due for a correction as its simply too under priced. Should be sitting in mid teens like other similar companies. This has been pused too far down and looks to return




Stumpy,

As Pimping has indicated, asserting that BDL should be in the "mid teens" requires some kind of accompanying analysis. 

Perhaps you could explain to us why you believe this to be the case.


----------



## stumpythefish (4 August 2009)

Im just going on watching this stock last 12 months. Basically it was brought way down with the market and hasnt really returned from there when other similar stocks have at least climbed back some what. Announcements have been delayed first half of the year due to delayed start of major projects (stated in recent announcments) so Im thinking these projects are set to start judging by the huge amount of activity recently.

I say mid teens (roughly) based on its past value of around 30 cents before the overall market drop as I believe it was way over sold and mid teens is at least half way point similar to what has happened with other similar companies. That and its simply in a great position now to move going from my charts.


----------



## Pimping (4 August 2009)

hmmm i'll do my research, however its plain to see that the price is hovering around all time lows, however I'll need to do some more self convincing before dipping my toes into this water

DYOR


----------



## stumpythefish (5 August 2009)

Pimping said:


> hmmm i'll do my research, however its plain to see that the price is hovering around all time lows, however I'll need to do some more self convincing before dipping my toes into this water
> 
> DYOR




Still umming and ahhing about this one? Looking very healthy today...


----------



## Pimping (5 August 2009)

Yes as a matter of fact I am still Umming and Ahhing, what were the other similar companies to Brandrill that had risen back to appropriate levels?


----------



## stumpythefish (5 August 2009)

Loosely speaking in minning terms (dont get caught up on that). My charts look excellent right now for BDL. Its risen 30% the last week with huge volume and no announcment. If there is not a positive announcment about to be made I'll eat my hat.


----------



## roofa (6 August 2009)

Pimping said:


> Yes as a matter of fact I am still Umming and Ahhing, what were the other similar companies to Brandrill that had risen back to appropriate levels?




ASL - Ausdrill is similar with a modest recovery from its lows.

With regards to BDL the level of debt would be a major factor to the low SP over the last 6 months.


----------



## Donga (6 August 2009)

Thanks guys for bringing this puppy to my attention. I just picked up a few at 0.055 and placed in my Watchlist just under BLY which is in a similar situation even though they have responded heroically from their 0.067 low earlier this year. Not that I got them for that as bought them on the way down -  holding BLY at ave 22.5c and still worth researching.  

I've a lot of faith in China leaders' survival instincts, and their ability to keep their economy and our interests in overdrive regardless of how long it takes the US to recover.


----------



## stumpythefish (10 August 2009)

Now if BDL could do a BLY that would be very nice. I have to say BDL is looking stronger than ever again this morning. Already pushed through 6 cents this morning.


----------



## stumpythefish (11 August 2009)

Well BDL has risen about 40 percent the last week. With no announcment and a huge buying side relative to sellers it looks to sore again today.

Is no one interested in this forum on this stock? Not much conversation about it compared to other sites who are getting very excited about it.

My charts for this look fantastic!


----------



## roofa (11 August 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> Well BDL has risen about 40 percent the last week. With no announcment and a huge buying side relative to sellers it looks to sore again today.
> 
> Is no one interested in this forum on this stock? Not much conversation about it compared to other sites who are getting very excited about it.
> 
> My charts for this look fantastic!




I'm excited Stumpy, what are the other sites you refer too?
Brandrill is up over 50% this month with solid volume the past week.


----------



## roofa (11 August 2009)

Gee they were quick to get rid of that post Stumpy, just so happens I was having a look when your post came through.

I have built a reasonable position in this stock since October 08 through to July 09 with over 30 contract notes so I do appreciate any information in BDL.

Cheers Stumpy.


----------



## stumpythefish (11 August 2009)

roofa said:


> I'm excited Stumpy, what are the other sites you refer too?
> Brandrill is up over 50% this month with solid volume the past week.




haha! great to see someone is with me on this one!

I cant post other forums names here but hopefully this thread will pick up more on it too. AusStockForum people need to be aware of BDL.


----------



## roofa (11 August 2009)

Fair enough, I should not have asked but I'm onto it in any case.

Best estimate opening price increase I've seen for BDL to date.


----------



## Donga (11 August 2009)

Hey I'm still with you, just wish I'd bought more . A lot of miners strutting their stuff lately and maybe I'm spread too thin. Anyway, glad to see BLY also continues to power, which has been my main game for a while. There is no activity on that thread as well. The popular threads seem to be chart interpretations or spruiking that we're heading for a big correction. Holding BDL at 0.55 and like BLY in for the long haul.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 August 2009)

A lot of discussion about price movement in this thread but not much discussion about the company, their projects or their fundamentals.

Stumpy, as the head BDL cheerleader, perhaps you could provide some information about this company's fundamentals. Why has the price risen around 40% in the past week? Is the market expecting an announcement? 

If you want to get some more detailed discussion going then post some content that has the potential to generate some.


----------



## Donga (11 August 2009)

For me a punt on basis of: 

1. looking for undervalued stocks, those that have not yet benefited from my strong conviction the wrost is over and no where is that being payed out more than mining. 
2. BDL is used to making money was expanding before GFC
3. PE ratio at 2.4
4. high of 38c late 2007 so I bought in at 5.5c

Have no charts, but confident the miners are back on a roll and that suits BDL


----------



## stumpythefish (11 August 2009)

My reasons for a punt:

1. Last announcement talked about a delay of projects which should be beginning soon.

2. BDL's recent capital raising announcement notes the need to purchase equipment. This is not something BDL would do if there were not new contracts of magnitude coming up.

3. Their website has been advertising new jobs the last few weeks suggesting the 600+ employees they have are fully utilised. another bullish sign.

4. Something must have prompted Director buying a few months ago at its lowest price.

5. Energy industry projects are starting to progress again. 

6. Takeover potential.

7.ASL, BLY having a great recovery and BDL is yet to regain from lows.

8. twice to three times the amount of buyers than sellers.

9. A rise of 45% last few weeks without an announcments and many large confident buys indicates people are expecting (or know) of some good news. It has been more than just a traders run - lots of substatial buys.

10. Nice looking charts.

11. The SP looks low if one can assume a growing order book. 

12. Im happy that I got in early and have almost doubled my stake on the above factors. What happens now is any bodies guess so DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH!


----------



## stumpythefish (11 August 2009)

Taken from Brandrill job postings on seek:

"Brandrill Limited is one of the largest and most respected drill and blast companies in Australia specialising in Mining and Civil Excavation. We have a workforce of over 600 people and a fleet of over 90 surface drill rigs actively employed in contracts around Australia. 

*Due to solid contracts in mining and civil works we are now seeking expressions of interest* from Perth based people of Aboriginal or Torres Strait Island heritage for the following positions:

LABOURER / SAMPLERS 

DRILLERS OFFSIDERS

SHOTFIRERS ASSISTANTS

WATER CART DRIVERS

TRAINEE DRILLERS

EXPERIENCED DRILLERS OR SHOTFIRERS etc...


----------



## stumpythefish (17 August 2009)

Interesting to see there is now trading halt. 

Also, ASL has just announced a trading halt today. Possible T.O.?

Good luck to those that bought in recently


----------



## Donga (17 August 2009)

Yeah, also trading halt for BLY. So one way or another looks like an interesting couple of days ahead for these mining support companies. As doom and gloom was lifting these guys with their high debt became more attractive as miners recovered. They got seriously wacked and might yet  recover to half their pre bust highs. As always, in for the long haul with both at .055 for BDL and .225 for BLY and my research is basic so pls DYOR .


----------



## Donga (17 August 2009)

Hey Stumpy - you got it and the takeover is providing easy pickings, with the value to BDL holders of 9.5c pr share. Thanks guys including Roofa for bringing this one to light


----------



## YELNATS (17 August 2009)

stumpythefish said:


> *Due to solid contracts in mining and civil works we are now seeking expressions of interest* from Perth based people of Aboriginal or Torres Strait Island heritage for the following positions:
> 
> ..




Seems a bit strange. Is this a piece of positive (or negative) discrimination?

Also, BDL is currently trading well under the 9.5 cents value of the merger with Ausdrill. Is this an indication that the market is factoring in the possibility that the merger may not go ahead?


----------



## stumpythefish (17 August 2009)

YELNATS said:


> Seems a bit strange. Is this a piece of positive (or negative) discrimination?
> 
> Also, BDL is currently trading well under the 9.5 cents value of the merger with Ausdrill. Is this an indication that the market is factoring in the possibility that the merger may not go ahead?




Well theres always the risk. Im out now at 8.5 as Im more than happy with my profit and I dont need to wait untill 9.5. 

Cheers


----------



## roofa (17 August 2009)

Donga said:


> Hey Stumpy - you got it and the takeover is providing easy pickings, with the value to BDL holders of 9.5c pr share. Thanks guys including Roofa for bringing this one to light




No worries Donga, good luck to you mate on the timing of your entry into BDL.
Same to you Stumpy on your exit.


----------



## Donga (17 August 2009)

Guys - You might cast a bleary eye over todays BLY announcement and note you may have the opportunity to buy in for a day to get on the entitlement list for their restructure. I don't have enough experience to forecast how the market will react in the days after the entitlement date but you may find from your own research that it could be attractive :dunno:


----------



## samgribbles (17 August 2009)

BDL business:
- D&B in iron ore
- D&B in coal
- D&B in civil works (higher margin)
- DT Hi Load (picking up)

Coal and iron ore volumes are picking up => positive for BDL
BDL have just won a big civil job => pick up in profit as high margin work
DT HiLoad should theoretically pick up more business as mining companies seek to reduce operating costs

BDL were in a world of the proverbial with high leverage and reduced revenue - were struggling to pay the equipment finance.  But with mining volumes picking up so too should BDL.  Should China and world demand prove to be more than restocking the BDL share price should appreciate substantially, at a much greater rate than the ASL price will.

Why such a large SP increase?  BDL was on such a very very low multiple it didnt take much.

The merger?  An easy way out.   management feels like they've failed, had enough, see a white knight.  Who inititated the negotiation with ASL I'd like to know.

Merger must be close to net asset backing of BDL (replacement value of rigs).  There's a lot of upside potential in the DT HiLoad business which they picked up for a very good price.

Merger is a soft option.

From an ex-Top20 holder.  Still hold, but only a little.


----------



## roofa (23 August 2009)

samgribbles said:


> BDL business:
> - D&B in iron ore
> - D&B in coal
> - D&B in civil works (higher margin)
> ...




I agree with your comments with regards to the SP having a greater upside going it alone in the short term.
But if management feel the soft option is easier for them then perhaps it will be for the best, especially if ASL can keep the dividend up around the same levels as last FY.


----------

